# Rechnungen mit Ispconfig Faktura ausdrucken und versenden



## Norbert78 (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die ispconfig Version 2.2.23 auf meinem managed server installiert. Ich habe da die Abrechnung erstellt sodass diese auch unter den Rechnungen im Faktura erscheint. Nun stellt sich aber die Frage wie ich die sinnvoll den Kunden zustellen kann und auch wie ich diese für mich Ausdrucken kann.

kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen? Hab leider in der Doku dazu nichts gefunden.

gruss Norbert


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2008)

Zum Ausdrucken oder versenden enthält ISPConfig zur Zeit noch kiene Funktionen. Du findest die Rechnungen aber als XML Dokument in der Datenbanktabelle isp_fakt_rechnung.


----------

